# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Port Antonio Message Board >  Live music and bars around Port Antonio,

## sandman66

The first of what will be a selection of questions.....

So is there much of a scene for live music around Port Antonio, specifically the Christmas/New Years time frame? If not, does anyone have a favorite bar they like to hang at in the evenings?

----------


## JitterBug

where will you be staying? that will determine where you will "hang out" . . .

----------


## sandman66

We will be staying at Tim Bamboo.

----------


## JitterBug

it's just at the edge of town, during the day you can walk it 10 min max . . . lots of options in town, music everywhere, the market in the centre of town has a great party every friday night late late . . . the root top and all along the strip . . . closer to tim bamboo, you might have sound systems set up right there so you won't have to go anywhere. just ask your guard at the hotel . . . my favorite is just hanging in a small rum shop, as long as there is another person or two i'm good, especially if the music is good. if you need a large crowd, head downtown . . .

----------


## sammyb

There is a new bar/club out in Boston you may want to check out in addition to what is mentioned here...there is also a "block" party in town on I believe Thursday's.  The holidays are a festive time so I'm sure there will be other things happening, just look out for signs and as JB mentioned ask your hotel security guard

----------


## sammyb

Geejam has live jazz during dinner on Friday and Trident Villa has it on Saturday.  The menu is pretty reasonable.

----------

